# Hilfe beim Upgrade meines PCs für Gaming



## PrettBit (5. Oktober 2013)

*Hilfe beim Upgrade meines PCs für Gaming*

Hallo Leute,

ich würde gern mein PC ein bisschen aufrüsten, um neuere Games besser zocken zu können. Ich habe ihn mit Hilfe selbst zusammengestellt und -gebaut und suche jetzt (einigermaßen) preiswerte Upgrades/Verbesserungen. 

Hier die Infos über den PC:


Betriebssystem: Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit SP1

CPU: AMD Phenom II X6 1040T 
Thuban 45nm Technologie

Motherboard: ASRock 890FX Deluxe5 (CPUSocket)

Grafikkarte: AMD Radeon HD 6800 Series "Barts"

Festplatten: 
466GB Western Digital WDC WD50 00AAKX-001CA0 SATA 
56GB KINGSTON SVP200S360G SATA Disk Device (SSD)

RAM: 2x DDR3, 2048 MBytes, Corsair, CM3X2G1333C9

Netzteil: NesteQ ECS XS-600 600W ATX22


Wie hoch ist das Budget? 200-300€ (Wenn nötig auch -450€)


Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Herbboy (5. Oktober 2013)

Also, es kann gut sein, dass Dir eine neue Grafkkkarte schon völlig reicht - da bietet sich derzeit die AMD 7950 Boost an, 200€ MSI R7950 Twin Frozr 3GD5/OC, Grafikkarte 

Die nächste wirklich merkbar bessere Karte wäre erst eine 7970 GHz-Edition (ab 290€) oder Nvidia GTX 770 (320€).

Hier wäre, was du ca erwarten kannst durch ein Upgrade von einer 6870 auf eine 7950 AMD Radeon HD 7950 - ein guter Partner auch für ältere CPUs?  die CPU ist Deiner ähnlich, für Spiele an sich sogar was besser, da Spiele mit 6Kernen quasi nix anfangen können und dann der höhere Takt vom Vierkerner mehr bringt.


Bei 450€ kannst Du direkt Board und CPU mit aufrüsten: ein Sockel 1150 Board ca 80€ wie zB ASRock H87 Pro4 (90-MXGPA0-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder MSI H87-G41 PC Mate (7850-001R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder MSI B85-G43 (7816-003R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland, dazu ein Intel i5-4570 ca 170€ Intel Core i5-4570, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80646I54570) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland . Das alte RAM kannst Du übernehmen, da wären zwar DDR3-1600 100% optimal, aber mit dem langsameren wirst Du keinen Unterschied merken. Bei Gelegenheit vltr dann mal 2x4GB neu kaufen, denn 8GB bringen bei manchen Games ein wenig Mehrleistung im Vergleich zu 4GB.

Das sind dann für Board+CPU 250€ plus die Grafikkarte, dann bist Du bei 450€. Die CPU würde Dir dann zusätzlich nochmal je nach Spiel im Schnitt um die 30-50% bringen können. Hier quasi ein Nachfolgeartikel zu dem mit dem Grafikkartenwechsel: CPU aufrüsten: Intel Core i5-3570k vs. AMD X4 965 - eine lohnenswerte Investition? da wurde wiederum die CPU durch einen i5-3570k gewechselt - das ist ein Sockel 1155-Prozessor, der von der Leistung her mit dem i5-4570 vergleichbar ist.


----------



## PrettBit (5. Oktober 2013)

Erstmal vielen Dank für die schnelle Antowort 

Das sind schon sehr gute Sachen, die du mir da rausgesucht hast.
Aber reichen denn meine 4GB RAM wirklich erstmal aus. Ich habe manchmal das Gefühl, dass die etwas an ihre Grenzen kommen. 
Oder hat das mit der Leistung gar nicht so viel zu tun?


----------



## Herbboy (6. Oktober 2013)

Es gibt halt wie gesagt manche Games, die davon profitieren, vor allem halt welche mit hoher Sichtweite und "offener" Spielewelt - aber es ist nicht so, dass es WEGEN "zu wenig RAM" dann ruckeln würde - da kann man immer noch zur Not halt auf 80 statt 100% Sichtweite stellen.

Auf jeden Fall ist die CPU und/oder Grafikkarte viel viel entscheidender. Du kannst natürlich trotzdem auch RAM mitbestellen, aber dann kommst Du über 450€, bzw. wenn Du bei der Grafikkarte nur wegen des RAMs eine günstigere nehmen würdest, hast Du in der Summe schlechtere Leistung. Ne AMD 7950 bei "nur" 4GB RAM ist halt trotzdem noch schneller als nur eine zB AMD 7850 mit 8GB RAM, und zwar selbst in den Games, die von mehr als 4GB profitieren,


----------



## PrettBit (6. Oktober 2013)

Okay, dann werde ich den RAM vielleicht zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt mal upgraden.
Wenn ich mich jetzt entscheiden müsste, wäre es dann schlauer die Grafikkarte oder die CPU aufzurüsten?


----------



## Shorty484 (6. Oktober 2013)

Ich würde sagen auf alle Fälle die Grafikkarte. Die bringt schon einen ordentlichen Schub. Die CPU sollte für die aktuellen Games noch reichen und auch bei den kommenden nicht gleich in die Knie gehen. Ich habe mit meinem X4 965 noch keine Probleme.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Oktober 2013)

Auf jeden Fall die Grafikkarte zuerst. Denn da hast Du im Schnitt deutlich mehr Leistung, da Deine CPU auf jeden Fall noch ausreicht für alles und nicht der Grund ist, warum ein Spiel nicht mehr gut läuft. 

NUR ne neue CPU würde nicht so viel bringen, da bei den meisten Games, wo du vlt nur 30-40 FPS hast, Deine Grafikkarte der Grund ist - da bringt ne starke CPU dann auch nicht viel.


----------



## PrettBit (6. Oktober 2013)

Okay, danke für die Info! 
Nur noch eine Frage: Passt das auch mit meinem Netzteil oder muss ich mir dann auch noch ein neues bestellen?


----------



## Herbboy (6. Oktober 2013)

Das ist das hier, oder NesteQ E  ?  Reicht locker, es würden sogar 450W reichen, solange es keine Billigmarke ist. Deines hat auch die nötigen 2x Stecker für PCIe 6/8Pin.


----------



## PrettBit (6. Oktober 2013)

Okay, super! Ihr habt mir sehr weitergeholfen. Vielen Dank


----------

